# Float tubing question...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Say I get a float tube combo from Cabela's, then I get some waders... what would be better stocking foot or boot foot? Can you just get stocking foot and just wear the flippers without boots while float tubing?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There are 2 types of fins.
One requires that you wear boots. The other type is like what scuba diver wear. They go directly on your foot without boots.
The problem with this type is that if you walk in stocking foot waders without wearing boots, you will wear out their bottoms of the waders.
You will need to have some type of boot or show to get you from your vehicle to the water.
Boot foot waders are bulky and the fins may be hard to attach to the wader boot.

I like stocking foot waders. You can buy cheep wading boots. Even Wal-Mart carries them.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

My plans would be to hike in, then put on the waders, fish, and then take them off and hike back to the truck... so I wouldn't be traveling much while wearing the waders.. but I see what you mean about just getting boots.. I'll have to do some more saving up..


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Another question... what's the difference between hunting and fishing waders? anything? or just what category they're put in the catalog?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunting waders are often camo with boot foot.


----------



## coachmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

I have stocking waders that I use. I have an old oversized pair of shoes I got from Payless that I wear to keep them from being ruined. Just leave them on shore and they have never been missing when I return. But I am not sure there are many looing for old ratty size 15 tennis shoes.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

If you go stocking foot, be sure to put some kind of shoe over them, and then your fins. Otherwise, with every kick of your fins, you'll get the fins rubbing against your waders and you'll wear a hole/leak in them on your first outing. My own preference is stocking foot waders, with wading boots, and then the fins strapped to those.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Stocking foot with wading boots for the toon or tube in my opinion. I also use this setup flyfishing the rivers. Usually a lighter weight and less thermal protection but best for kicking in the tubes and tunes during warm weather. 

Now for the neoprene boot waders, I like this setup for colder temps. Kinda hard to get the fins on but if you size everything right it is doable. I only use my complete setups from shore.

I also have hip waders with boots, I use them for shore fishing and boat launching in fall or spring when I need to get in the water for shallow/short periods.

I know its a multi need multi cost thing but comfort and ease is all about the game. Welcome to fishing. If I had the money I would have 4 different boats to fit my needs too! lol


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Say I get a float tube combo from Cabela's, then I get some waders... what would be better stocking foot or boot foot? Can you just get stocking foot and just wear the flippers without boots while float tubing?


I prefer the stocking foot breathables with boots and then fins while tubing. Yes, you can use the stocking foot with just the fins, I did it for a long time with no problems. I have found that my feet are more comfortable and stay warmer when using the boots, plus the added protection is nice to help prevent damage to the waders.

Stocking foot waders will roll up nicely and fit into a tube pocket or backpack for those long hikes.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks for the advice... now I just have to wait til I get the gift cards I have on the way...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's something else to consider- if you are hiking your tube into some backcountry lakes that are smaller, you don't really even need fins. While they help you to move around more quickly and efficiently, you can still propel yourself without them. You have to be careful though, because if the wind is blowing, you won't be able to generate enough force with each kick to get you back to your spot on the shore. On smaller lakes in the Uintas, or on Boulder Mtn though, its nice to not have the extra weight of fins.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Good to know.... I'll just have to take someone with me to pack my fins... they can stay and fish on shore


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have stocking footed waders and then I have a pair of lightweith wading boots. That way I can use a variety of fins depending on my situation.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Stocking foot waders will roll up nicely and fit into a tube pocket or backpack for those long hikes.


Thats kinda what myself and a couple guys from here did on a trip last year.... just strapped the tubes to our back with the wader and rods and away we'd go to wherever we wanted to fish. I'd get some boots though... they'll help with warmth and having something solid to strap fins to. You don't need high end either... I just have some Dry Plus waders from Cabelas that ran me right around 80 bucks on sale I think... and got some backcountry wading boots that actually aren't too bad to hike in either. I'd definitely go breathable though, unless you just plan on being in really, really cold water. You can layer under your breathables to keep you warm and still be pretty mobile.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey stimmie - you got your tube yet? I have a Caddis tube in the garage, still in the original box. And I'd throw in a second tube (needs a new inner tube) and make you a great deal so you can use the rest of the money on your waders/fins/wading boots. $25 for both tubes. I've not used them since I got my pontoons. Shoot me a note if your interested.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Hey stimmie - you got your tube yet? I have a Caddis tube in the garage, still in the original box. And I'd throw in a second tube (needs a new inner tube) and make you a great deal so you can use the rest of the money on your waders/fins/wading boots. $25 for both tubes. I've not used them since I got my pontoons. Shoot me a note if your interested.


If stimmie isn't interested I may be.


----------

